# ‏الفشل الكبدي الحاد _ Acute Liver Failure



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

*‏الفشل الكبدي الحاد
Acute Liver Failure *








​*حالة مرضية تهاجم الأشخاص - الذين كانوا أصحاء- بشكل فجائي. في كل من الفشل الكبدي الحاد والمزمن ، يكون ثمة تلف أو موت لخلايا الكبد ، تلك الخلايا التي تقوم بتصنيع البروتينات الضرورية وإزالة السموم من الدورة الدموية.

‏تشمل أسباب الفشل الكبدي الحاد ما يلي: 

- فيروسات الالتهاب الكبدي "أ"، "ب"، "د"، "هـ" وربما "ج". 

‏- الالتهاب الكبدي الناتج عن فيروس الحلأ البسيط الذي يمكن أن يحدث عند استخدام العلاج الكيماوي، وعند إتباع العلاج المثبط للمناعة (عند زرع أحد الأعضاء)، لأن تلك العلاجات تجعل جهاز المناعة أكثر ضعفاً وعرضة للعدوى بفيروس الحلأ البسيط .

‏- التسمم الناتج عن الجرعات العادية من الأسيتامينوفين عندما يؤخذ مع دواء أخر أو مع كميات كبيرة من الكحول أو عندما يؤخذ أثناء الصيام . 

- زيادة جرعات الأسيتامينوفين 

‏- تفاعلات الحساسية تجاه بعض الأدوية، وأكثرها تسبباً لهذه الحالة، الهالوثان (عقار مخدر)، والسلفوناميد، والتتراسيكلين وحمض الأموكسيسلين الكلافولانيك (مضادات حيوية)، والكينيدين والبروكايناميد (عقاقير منظمة للإيقاع القلبي)، والفينيترين (يستخدم في علاج النوبات التشنجية)، والأيسونيازيد (المستخدم في علاج الدرن)، والإستراديول (يستخدم في علاج أعراض سن انقطاع الحيض)، والميثيل أوبا (يستخدم في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم)، والدايسلفيرام (يستخدم في علاج إدمان الكحول) 

‏- التسمم الناتج عن الأعشاب والمذيبات وبعض أنواع فطر عش الغراب (وبالتحديد النوع المسمى أمانيتا فالويديس)

‏- ضربة الحر 

‏- مرض ويلسون (بسبب التراكم الزائد للنحاس في الكبد) 

- الحمل

‏- متلازمة ريي 
‏
الأعراض 

‏في حالة الفشل الكبدي الحاد تكون التغيرات مفاجئة ومثيرة ، ففي غضون يومين إلى عشرة أيام تنقلب حالة المريض من ‏الإحساس بالصحة إلى الذهاب في غيبوبة.

تكون الأعراض الأولية هي الإحساس العام بعدم الارتياح والغثيان، ولا تلبث أن يتبعها حدوث اليرقان (اصفرار بياض العينين والجلد)، وتغير الحالة الذهنية (الاعتلال الدماغي) مثل الهياج العصبي أو الهوس والضلالات.

‏فإذا استعاد الكبد وظائفه الطبيعية، فإن وظائف المخ تعود أيضا - في الغالب - إلى حالتها الطبيعية، رغم أن بعض الأشخاص يعانون من تلفاً مستديما . تشمل الأعراض الأخرى تصبب العرق، والإحساس بميل للإغماء، وقابلية النزف أو حدوث الكدمات بسهولة والعطش الشديد. 

‏خيارات العلاج 

‏غالبا ما يكون تشخيص الفشل الكبدي الحاد واضحا من أعراض المرض. تكشف اختبارات الدم أن الكبد قد بدأ يفشل في صنع المواد الأساسية - مثل الزلال (الألبومين) أو عوامل تجلط الدم - وأن السموم تتراكم في الدم.

‏يعتمد العلاج على سبب الحالة. فإذا كان سبب الفشل الكبدي الحاد هو العدوى الفيروسية، فإن العلاجات المضادة للفيروسات تكون قليلة الفائدة. إذا كان السبب هو زيادة جرعة الأسيتامينوفين أو التسمم بعش الغراب، يمكن إعطاء مضاد للسم (ترياق ). تعطى عقاقير مانعة للقرح الببسينية للإقلال من ‏القرح المتعلقة بالتوتر والتي يمكن أن ‏تصاحب الفشل الكبدي.

‏قد يمكن علاج الغيبوبة عن طريق نقل الدم أو البلازما للتخلص من سموم الدم. قد يكون زرع الكبد هو الاختيار الوحيد للمرضى من أصحاب الحالات الخطيرة المعرضين للوفاة. *



​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

نقلا عن
طبيب دوت كوم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

ميررسى على المعلومات يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررسى على المعلومات يا جوجو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز كليمو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع just member 

يسلموا ايديك يا رب​*


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكراااا وايت روز لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2009)




----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك امى العزيزة*
*نورتينى بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## كوك (17 يوليو 2009)

_*يرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*يرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> 
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Ferrari (14 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

تسلم الايادى
​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أغسطس 2009)

* شكرااا يا دكتور على موضوعك المفيد*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك كل خير*

*بس معلشي لو فيها غلاسة مني ياريت حضرتك بس تقولنا:-*​*- ضربة الحر (ماذا تعني في الانجليزية ؟) 

‏- مرض ويلسون (بسبب التراكم الزائد للنحاس في الكبد)(ماذا يعني في الانجليزية  هل هو Wilson disease  ؟ )
*
*- الحمل ( كيف يؤدي الحمل للفشل الكبدي الحاد ؟)

‏- متلازمة ريي (ماذا تعني في الانجليزية ؟)*​*وشكرااا لتعب محبتكم الغالية وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبعدو عن الجميع آمين

ألف شكر أخي الحبيب عالمعلومات 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك...


----------



## ماريتا (14 أغسطس 2009)

_موضوع حلو خالص يا جوجو_
_ميرسى لمجهودك الرائع_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات المهمه جدا و الجميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع​
> تسلم الايادى​


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا يا دكتور على موضوعك المفيد*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سلام ونعمة اخى العزيز*
*بالنسبة لمرض ويلسون*
*يمكنك التعرف علية عن قرب من خلال ها الرابط*
*مرض ويلسون** wilso'n disease*
*بالنسبة لسؤالك التانى*
*كيف يؤدى الحمل للفشل الكبدى الحاد..؟؟*

تشحم الكبد الحاد اثناء الحمل من امراض الكبد النادرة التي تحدث في الثلث الاخير من الحمل. وقد بينت الدراسات ان هذا المرض يحدث بمعدل 1 من اصل 13000 حالة. وهو اكثر شيوعا لدى النساء اللاتي يحملن للمرة الاولى واللاتي يحملن بتوأم. وايضاً لدى من تحمل جنينا ذكراً في احشائها. 
لا يعرف الى الآن سبب هذا المرض الخطير، الا ان آثاره الكبدية مشابهة الى حد كبير لمتلازمة راي، وتأثير المضاد الحيوي التتراسكلين، حيث ان التغيرات المرضية في الكبد تتشابه الى حد كبير في هذه الحالات وذلك بسب بوجود خلل معين داخل خلايا الكبد. 



الاعراض والتشخيص: تكون الاعراض في بداية الامر بسيطة وغير دالة على وجود مشكلة ما في الكبد مثل الغثيان، الحمى، التقيؤ، وآلام البطن، ولكن عادة ما تتطور هذه الاعراض. ويبدأ حدوث اعتلال وغيبوبة ونقص في سكر الدم. وظهور الصفار. واحتباس السوائل. واختلال في وظائف الكلى وسيولة في الدم. وغيرها من الاعراض التي تدل على وجود فشل كبدي حاد. اما التشخيص فيتم تأكيده عن طريق عينة او خزعة تؤخذ من الكبد. تطور المرض والعلاج: اذا تم تشخيص تشحم الكبد يجب عندئد انهاء الحمل على وجه السرعة. وعادة ما يكون ذلك عن طريق اخضاع الحامل لعملية جراحية قيصرية. وبعدها تبدأ المريضة في التحسن التدريجي خلال الايام والاسابيع التالية. وهذا هو اهم اجراء علاجي يجب اتخاذه لانقاذ حياة الام والجنين.​


بالنسبة للمتلازمة ريى ...تناذر ري reye syndrome
*متلازمة (ري) هو مرض خطير يؤثر على بعض أعضاء الجسم الداخلية مثل المخ والكبد، ويصيب الأطفال عادة بدءاً من سن الرابعة حتى الخامسة عشرة وتحدث هذه المتلازمة في الغالب بعد حدوث عدوى فيروسية مثل الانفلونزا او الجديري المائي، كما انها تصاحب فيروس ابشتين - بار، والانفلونزا ب، والفيروسات المعوية التي تصيب الجهاز الهضمي. *​*بعد أخذ المصاب الفيروس بأربعة أيام إلى ستة، يبدأ الطفل يعاني من حمى مصحوبة بقئ شديد ثم تظهر عليه تغيرات عقلية وشخصية على هيئة خمول وتشوش في الذهن وبلادة وضعف في الذاكرة واحيانا هياج وعنف غير معتادين، بالاضافة إلى ذلك ربما يعاني المصاب من ضعف او شلل في الأذرع أو السيقان، ورؤية مزدوجة مع شعور بخفقان القلب وصعوبة في الكلام، تضعف سلامة ومناعة الجلد، وربما فقدان للسمع، ومن المحتمل ان يتبع ذلك تشنجات وغيبوبة وتدمير للمخ وذلك نتيجة للتورم المائي المعروف بالاستسقاء للمخ او الفشل التنفسي. *
*بالنسبة لسؤالك عن ضربة الحر heatstroke*​*تنتج ضربة الحر الشديد (انهاك الحر) عادة من تعرض الجسم المستمر لدرجات حرارة عالية مما يؤدي الى خلل في عملية تنظيم وضبط الحرارة الطبيعية للجسم وينتج عن ذلك نقص في حجم البلازما والسائل النسيجي في الجسم بسبب التعرق الشديد، وتكون الخطورة ناجمة اكثر عن فقدان املاح الكلور من الجسم اكثر من خطورة فقدان الماء نفسه.*​ 
*الاعراض*
*تتراوح بين وجود بعض الاعراض التالية او جميعها: *
*1- الصداع الشديد مع وجود غثيان ودوخان.*
*2- اضطرابات بصرية وفقدان الوعي.*
*3- اختلاجات عصبية (تشنجات).*
*4- اللسان يكون ناشفا والعيون غائرة.*
*5- عند قياس درجة الحرارة تكون حوالي 541 س.*
*6- في حالة (انهاك الحر) يكون الجلد شاحب اللون، ومرونته قليلة.*
*7- النبض يكون سريعاً غير منتظم وضعيف.*
*8- الجلد يكون ساخنا ناشفا ومحمر اللون وغير قادر على التعرق (ويمكن اصابته بالسفعة الشمسية).*​ 
*العلاج*
*1- نقل المصاب من المكان الحار الى المكان البارد ونزع الملابس الخارجية.*
*2- وضع اكياس ماء بارد او ثلج على جسم المصاب واذا لم يتوفر يُراعى رش الماء على جسمه وتسلط عليه مراوح هوائية صغيرة.*
*3- تدليك الاطراف العليا والاطراف السفلى للمساعدة في تنشيط الدورة الدموية.*
*4- تعويض النقص الحاصل في الاملاح والسوائل وفي الحالات الشديدة جدا تعطى السوائل الوريدية.*
*5- ينصح بعدم التعرض للشمس بشكل مباشر لتفادي الاضطرابات الناتجة عن ذلك، وشرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل.*
*6- عدم اعطاء المهدئات للمصاب.*
*7- نقل المصاب الى اقرب مستشفى او مركز صحي*
*اتمنى اكون افدتك *
*واى سؤال انا بخدمتك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ربنا يبعدو عن الجميع آمين
> 
> ألف شكر أخي الحبيب عالمعلومات
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك...


امين ربى يسوع
شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز
نورتنى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع حلو خالص يا جوجو_
> 
> _ميرسى لمجهودك الرائع_
> 
> _ربنا يباركك_​


*شكرا اختى العزيزة على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات المهمه جدا و الجميلة جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أغسطس 2009)

_ربنا يحمى ولاده_
_موضوع كامل ومتكامل يا جوجو _
_حقيقى تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

salvation قال:


> _ربنا يحمى ولاده_
> 
> _موضوع كامل ومتكامل يا جوجو _
> _حقيقى تسلم ايدك_
> ...


*شكرااا يا حبيبى الغالى تونى على مرورك الجميل*
*ما بييجى من بعد خيركم يا حبيبى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## sara A (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات مفيدة*
*ميرسى كتير يا جوجو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة سارة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا جوجو   و مهم جدا جدا ........و اسباب المرض جديدة عليا ماكنتش اعرفها كلها


*



			في حالة الفشل الكبدي الحاد تكون التغيرات مفاجئة ومثيرة ، ففي غضون يومين إلى عشرة أيام تنقلب حالة المريض من ‏الإحساس بالصحة إلى الذهاب في غيبوبة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
فعلا انا جالى قبل كدة فيروس a  و حالى اتقلب خالص فى يومين تلاتة 

شكرا يا جوج ربنا يباركك و يحافظ على كل ولاده


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائع يا جوجو و مهم جدا جدا ........و اسباب المرض جديدة عليا ماكنتش اعرفها كلها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اشكر ربى يسوع انة تمم شفاكى على خير يا اختى العزيزة*
*ومبسوط اكتير ان الموضوع عجبك واستفادتى منة *
*وشكرا اكتير لوجودك ومرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة والمهمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا جوجو


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك انتى يا اختى العزيزة الملكة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات قيمة يا جوجو ومفيدة وميرسي ليك على تعريفك لنا على هذا المرض المزمن وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان ومستنين مساهماتك القادمة والمميزة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ميرسى لك كتير 
موضوع رائع وقيم 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2009)

طيب ازاي اديك خبر اخي جوجو حاولت معرفتش


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*اتمنى اكون افدتك 
واى سؤال انا بخدمتك*

*ربنا يخليك يا دكتور وشكرااا لتعب محبتك وللافادة الجميلة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك كل خير*

:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

joyful song قال:


> معلومات قيمة يا جوجو ومفيدة وميرسي ليك على تعريفك لنا على هذا المرض المزمن وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان ومستنين مساهماتك القادمة والمميزة​


*التميز انتم اصحابة يا اختى العزيزة*
*انا مبسوط اكتير لمشاركتك *
*شكرا الك ولمرورك *
*عن جد نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع ميرسى لك كتير
> موضوع رائع وقيم
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*شكرك كل الشكر اختى العزيزة على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل​*
> 
> 
> _*ميرسى ليك*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


*شكرا سندريلا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> طيب ازاي اديك خبر اخي جوجو حاولت معرفتش


* خبر بخصوص اية يا كليمو*
*انا شايف ان مش ضرورى ابدا اكون على دراية بأى شيئ*
*واسف لغلقى الملف الشخصى والرسايل*
*هيك افضل*
*سامحنى بعرف انى مضايقك*
**​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *اتمنى اكون افدتك *
> *واى سؤال انا بخدمتك*
> 
> *ربنا يخليك يا دكتور وشكرااا لتعب محبتك وللافادة الجميلة*​
> ...


*انا اللى بشكرك كل الشكر انك سمحتلى اخدمك*
*مبسوط اكتير لهيك*
*واتمنى فعلا اكون افادتك*
*انا نزلتلك موضوع مخصوص لمرض ويلسون تعزيزا لها الموضوع منشان سؤالك *
*وكتبتلك كمان عن  الحمل اللى بيؤدى للفشل الكبدى *
*وكمان عن المتلازمة ري*
*وكمان عن ضربة الحر*
*لو فيك اى استفسار احكيلى*
*او اى سؤال*
*ديما بخدمتكم اخى العزيز*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## نجدى فرج (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد وربنا يبارك حياتك just member


----------



## KARL (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده دى ياجوجو
بجد رائع جدا​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

نجدى فرج قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد وربنا يبارك حياتك just member


*شكرا لمرورك *
*نورتنى *
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم *​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

karl قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المفيده دى ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> 
> بجد رائع جدا​


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## salib 2010 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لهذهى المعلومات الطبية المهمة لانة اصبح امراض الكبد منتشرة بكثرة هذهى الايام الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا لتعب محبتك


*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> ​* خبر بخصوص اية يا كليمو*
> *انا شايف ان مش ضرورى ابدا اكون على دراية بأى شيئ*
> *واسف لغلقى الملف الشخصى والرسايل*
> *هيك افضل*
> ...





لا  اخي  جوجو  لا اتضايق ابداا 

الانسان بيعمل راحته واكيد كلنا معه.

انما قرأت كلام لك ..

 ((انك دخلت  بالصدفة ورأيت المسابقة فجأة.))

كنت احاول التوضيح,,


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *شكرا لهذهى المعلومات الطبية المهمة لانة اصبح امراض الكبد منتشرة بكثرة هذهى الايام الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا لتعب محبتك
> 
> *


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لا اخي جوجو لا اتضايق ابداا
> 
> الانسان بيعمل راحته واكيد كلنا معه.
> 
> ...


*اها *

*شكرا الك يا حبيبى ولتوضيحك*
*وانت قلبك طيب اكتير عارفك*
**
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة مورا*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## dodo jojo (17 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *‏الفشل الكبدي الحاد
> Acute Liver Failure *
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااا كتيييييييييير جوجو على الكوضوع التحفه ده تستحق احلى تقييم


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااااااا الك ولمرورك الجميل ولتقييمك اللى زى السكر*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2009)

*ثانكس جوجو ويا رب دايما فائز
يُفك*


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2009)

*ديما على الرحب يا جيلان*
*والبركة بكل اخوتى بتقييمهم الجميل*
*وميرسى بجد لدعوتك اللى زى السكر*
*ربنا يقدم الكل بالخير*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

